# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Αυτοσχέδιες ξυλό-σομπες

## Panoss

Διάβαζα σε διάφορα sites για αυτοσχέδιες ξυλόσομπες.
Σχεδόν αποκλειστικά αμερικάνικα.
Ή οι αμερικάνοι είναι οι πιο φανατικοί DIY-ers, ή οι πιο μανιακοί στο να δημοσιεύουν τα πάντα. Δεν έχει σημασία.
Δείτε μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες αυτοσχέδιες κατασκευές:
Αυτός βρήκε μια φιάλη υγραερίου:
gascylinder-2.gif
Κι έφτιαξε αυτό:
Wood-stove-made-from-scrap.jpg







Κι αυτός μετέτρεψε την απλή σόμπα του σε ενεργειακή, με *δευτερογενή καύση,* παρακαλώ, προσθέτοντας μερικούς σωλήνες:
WoodStove.jpg

----------

aeonios (30-01-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (25-01-12)

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

φιλε παναγιωτη ενδιαφερον το θεμα αυτο που ανοιξες σε λιγο καιρο θα μας χρειαστει κατι τετοιο αφου δεν θα εχουμε να πληρωσουμε με αυτα  που μας κοβουν ουτε το ρευμα

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (25-01-12)

----------


## Panoss

> φιλε παναγιωτη ενδιαφερον το θεμα αυτο που ανοιξες σε λιγο καιρο θα μας χρειαστει κατι τετοιο αφου δεν θα εχουμε να πληρωσουμε με αυτα  που μας κοβουν ουτε το ρευμα



Γι αυτό το άνοιξα, τι νόμισες; :Lol:

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (25-01-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

λινκ για την δευτερη?

----------


## Panoss

Έλα ρε συνονόματε, δε με διαβάζεις προσεκτικά, το 'χω στο πρώτο ποστ μου, αυτό: 
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood...ment/86675.htm

Ελπίζω να φτιάξει κανείς κάτι (και να το δημοσιεύσει, εννοείται, να πάρουμε κι εμείς μάτι).

----------


## Panoss

Κι άλλο ενδιαφέρον λινκ: http://www.hearth.com/econtent/index...wthread/60745/

----------


## katsigiannis

Ο παπους μου ειχε μια σομπα απο μια φιαλη υγραεριου στο μαγαζι.Μετα του εφτιαξε ο πατερας μου μια η οποια ηταν απο ενα παλιο θερμοσιφωνο και εκαιγε λαδια.Εκεινη την εχουμε ακομη 14 χρονια μετα.Πραγματικα ζεσταινε σαν διαολος.......

----------


## antonis_p

> Διάβαζα σε διάφορα sites για αυτοσχέδιες ξυλόσομπες.
> Σχεδόν αποκλειστικά αμερικάνικα.
> Ή οι αμερικάνοι είναι οι πιο φανατικοί DIY-ers, ή οι πιο μανιακοί στο να δημοσιεύουν τα πάντα. Δεν έχει σημασία.



κατά τα άλλα είναι αμερικανάκια, χαζοί και δεν ξέρουν να αλλάξουν μια λάμπα ... σε τί όνειρο ζούμε;

Ειδικά η τελευταία είναι ... Θεά!

----------


## Panoss

> Ο παπους μου ειχε μια σομπα απο μια φιαλη υγραεριου στο μαγαζι.Μετα του εφτιαξε ο πατερας μου μια η οποια ηταν απο ενα παλιο θερμοσιφωνο και εκαιγε λαδια.Εκεινη την εχουμε ακομη 14 χρονια μετα.Πραγματικα ζεσταινε σαν διαολος.......



Σωστοί οι πρόγονοι...Ήρθε η σειρά σου!  :Laugh: 
Να κι ένας που 'φτιαξε από θερμοσίφωνα, αλλά καίει ξύλο. 
Κι αυτός δηλώνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## katsigiannis

Ευτυχως βρηκα κατι φωτο απο ενα καθαρισμα της αποθηκης που ειχαμε κανει και λογω του σκυλου εβγαλα τις φωτο, οπου ειναι και μερικεσ οπου φαινεται η σομπα λαδιου......IMG_0564.jpgIMG_0565.jpgIMG_0566.jpg

----------


## taxideytis

για θερμοσίφωνα ξύλων

http://www.xafis.com.gr/index.php?op...=76&Itemid=164

και ελληνικό προιόν...

προσωπικά τον έχω 4 χρόνια περίπου. Στα 150 λίτρα. Ζεσταίνει το νερό με λίγα σανίδια και εφημερίδες. Κρατάει το νερό ζεστό τον χειμώνα περίπου 2 μέρες...
Και βασικά ζεσταίνει και το μπάνιο...

----------


## katsigiannis

> Κι αυτός μετέτρεψε την απλή σόμπα του σε ενεργειακή, με *δευτερογενή καύση,* παρακαλώ, προσθέτοντας μερικούς σωλήνες:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28128



Με τη χρηση των σωληνων τι καταφερε;Ποιος ο τροπος λειτουργειας τους;;;;

----------


## antonis_p

> Με τη χρηση των σωληνων τι καταφερε;Ποιος ο τροπος λειτουργειας τους;;;;



water heating ...

----------


## picdev

> για θερμοσίφωνα ξύλων
> 
> http://www.xafis.com.gr/index.php?op...=76&Itemid=164
> 
> και ελληνικό προιόν...
> 
> προσωπικά τον έχω 4 χρόνια περίπου. Στα 150 λίτρα. Ζεσταίνει το νερό με λίγα σανίδια και εφημερίδες. Κρατάει το νερό ζεστό τον χειμώνα περίπου 2 μέρες...
> Και βασικά ζεσταίνει και το μπάνιο...



ωραίο κόλπο! και είδα κάτι τιμές απο 150ε για 80 λίτρα με ρεύμα μαζί! θέλει χώρο βέβαια αλλά αν έχεις δωρεάν ξύλα, για επαρχία είναι ότι πρέπει + ηλιακό δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα. είσαι σίγουρος κρατάει 2 μέρες το νερό?

----------


## -nikos-

το εχω ξαναδηξει αλλα μιας και ειναι σχετικο =
λευητας.jpgλευητας 2.jpgοποιου ''πιανει'' το χερι του 
μπορει να το φτιαξει [αλλιως το αγωραζει]
νωμιζω οτι ειναι ο καλυτερος σχεδιασμος σομπας-λευητα .

Κωστα [ταξιδευτης] τετοιο μποιλερ ειχαμε στο φυλακιο στο στρατο
και μαλιστα ο ''παλιος'' που τον ειχε εγκαταστισει ειχε κανει και μια πατεντα 
που με την φωτια εκτος του οτι ζεστενε το νερο το εστελνε κιωλας σε δεξαμενη 
35 μετρα πιο ψηλα [δεν ειχε το φυλακιο νερο ουτε ρευμα για αντλια]

----------


## taxideytis

> ωραίο κόλπο! και είδα κάτι τιμές απο 150ε για 80 λίτρα με ρεύμα μαζί! θέλει χώρο βέβαια αλλά αν έχεις δωρεάν ξύλα, για επαρχία είναι ότι πρέπει + ηλιακό δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα. είσαι σίγουρος κρατάει 2 μέρες το νερό?



...ναι .... εξαρτάται βέβαια και απο την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία. Αλλο οι 10-15 βαθμοί ..άλλο οι 0.
Αλλά π΄ροσφατη δοκιμή σε καιρό με χιόνι στις 5 ημέρες την π΄ρωτη μέρα έκαψε καμιά ώρα για να ζεστάνει πλήρως...μετά ένα δύο σανιδάκια και τερμάτιζε η θερμοκρασία...και όταν έιναι γεμάτος κάνουν 3 ατομα μπάνιο χαλαρά...

----------


## nikolaras

> water heating ...



Αντώνη πρέπει να είναι αέρας εισαγωγής για την δευτερογενή καύση....

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη πρέπει να είναι αέρας εισαγωγής για την δευτερογενή καύση....



 με τέτοιο αγωγό;

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/amouts.jpg/
Αυτό το σχέδιο μόλις το έκανα και είναι με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω από την κατασκευή τζακιού με πόρτα

----------


## Johnny_

Eμεις εχουμε σομπα λαδιου αυτοσχεδια που ζεσταινει με θερμο αερα το συνεργειο και στελνει ζεστο νερο στα καλοριφερ στο σπιτι με μεσο ορο τους 65 - 70 βαθμους..Ζεσταινει αρκετα καλα και η καταναλωση της ειναι 10 λιτρα λαδι καμενο αυτοκινητου στο 24ωρο....Φωτο σε λιγο

----------


## Phatt

Γιαννη εχω ακουσει αρκετες φορες για σομπες με καμμενα λαδια, ειδικα σε συνεργεια και γενικα σε μαγαζια που ασχολουνται με τα σιδερα(συνεργεια,μηχανουργεια,λαμαριναδικα κλπ), και εχω την εξης απορια.Απο ντουμανι και απο βρωμα γενικα πως παει;Και σαν καυσαεριο και σαν μυρωδια στον χωρο και σαν καταλοιπα καυσης στον χωρο καυσης...

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιαννη εχω ακουσει αρκετες φορες για σομπες με καμμενα λαδια, ειδικα σε συνεργεια και γενικα σε μαγαζια που ασχολουνται με τα σιδερα(συνεργεια,μηχανουργεια,λαμαριναδικα κλπ), και εχω την εξης απορια.Απο ντουμανι και απο βρωμα γενικα πως παει;Και σαν καυσαεριο και σαν μυρωδια στον χωρο και σαν καταλοιπα καυσης στον χωρο καυσης...



Δεν έχεις βρεθεί πίσω από αυτοκίνητο που καίει λάδια; Δεν θέλεις να του στείλεις exocet;

----------


## Johnny_

Το λαδι αν το βαλεις φωτια ετσι απλα εννοειται θα βγαλει πολυ καπνα και συνεπως αναθυμιασεις στο χωρο.Η ολη ουσια στο λαδι ειναι η σωστη καυση.Δηλαδη η θερμοκρασια που εχει το λαδι οταν παει να καει και η ποσοτητα αερα που εισερχεται στο χωρο καυσης.Με πιο απλα λογια το λαδι πρεπει να εχει θερμοκρασια πανω απο 40 45 βαθμους και με ενα ανεμηστηρα απο αυτους τους σωληνοειδεις να διοχετευεις αερα μεσα στο χωρο καυσης.Και πιστεψε με το λαδι θα το δεις να καιγεται σαν υγραεριο χωρις καπνα χωρις τιποτα.

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.monachos.gr/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3565

----------


## Johnny_

Μαυρο χιονι θα βγαλει εαν δεν προλαβαινει να καει ολο το λαδι.....και πετρελαιο να αναψεις μαυρο καπνο θα βγαλει,στον λεβητα ομως στις σωστες αναλογιες δεν βγαζει τιποτα

----------


## antonis_p

παρόλα αυτά, βρήκα εξαρτήματα για θέρμανση με .. λάδια. Δεν λέει πουθενά το επίπεδο των ρύπων (που λογικά πρέπει να είναι εκτός ορίων) αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι και σαν να καίγονται λάστιχα:

*4. Καυστήρες για καμένα λάδια από 32 έως 200 KW.* Είναι κατάλληλοι για όλους τους τύπους των μεταχειρισμένων λαδιών, είτε προέρχονται από μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσης, είτε από μαγειρεία μαζικής εστίασης. Επίσης είναι κατάλληλοι για καύση βιοντήζελ. Ο διασκορπισμός του λαδιού επιτυγχάνεται, όχι με την πίεση της αντλίας, αλλά με πεπιεσμένο αέρα μέσω αεροσυμπιεστή. 

http://www.ydravlikos.gr/portal/inde...-11&Itemid=143

----------


## Johnny_

Το αυτο  :Biggrin:

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω παιδια  :Thumbup1:

----------


## antonis_p

> Ευχαριστω παιδια



Προφανώς άλλο αυτοσχέδια σόμπα που καίει λάδια και άλλο κάποιο μοντέλο που έχει πάρει σχετικές εγκρίσεις κλπ

Καλημέρα.

----------


## button

καμιά πατεντα για γρήγορο ανάμα έχουμε  :Lol:

----------


## nikolaras

> με τέτοιο αγωγό;




http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects...atRetrofit.htm

----------


## Panoss

Μια πολύ καλή πατέντα, η Rocket stove, έτσι θα τη βρείτε στο youtube.
Δεν τη δοκίμασα αλλά, απ' ότι λένε, έχει τα εξής πλεονεκτήματα:
-μπορεί να τη φτιάξει ο καθένας μόνος του, δεν την αγοράζει
-χαμηλό κόστος
-έχει υψηλή απόδοση
5353286030_3373e1e808_b.jpg


The fire really does burn sideways.    The exhaust is near room  temperature - and very clean.   The smoke doesn't come back up because a  huge amount of air is getting sucked into the wood hole.  Neat!  I sat  on one that had not had a fire in it for 24 hours - it was still hot!  how it works:



The sticks stand straight up.  Only the bottom ends of the sticks  burn.  The fire burns sideways.  Since the heat riser is insulated, it  gets freaky hot.  This causes a strong convective current.  When the hot  gasses hit the barrel, it gives off a lot of heat, which cools the  gasses which get much smaller and easier to push around.   The gasses  that exit are usually just carbon dioxide and steam.  
  The real magic happens with the heat riser.  The strong convective  current is what makes the air get sucked in through the wood feed so  that the fire burns sideways and the smoke doesn't come out.  It is also  the place where it gets so hot that all of the smoke is burned.



Κι ένας πατριώτης:




Πρέπει να αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## genesis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σχεδίαση που θυμίζει καυστήρα!
Δύο σχόλια - ερωτήσεις αν γνωρίζει κάποιος με περισσότερες γνώσεις...
1. Στην περίπτωση του βίντεο εκτιμώ ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μία εξωτερική παροχή αέρα για την καύση ώστε να μην καταναλώνεται ο αέρας του δωματίου.
2. Η πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία καυσαερίων νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πάντα επιθυμητή γιατί έχουμε υγροποίηση στα μπουριά / καπνοδόχο και βουλώνουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## Panoss

> 1. Στην περίπτωση του βίντεο εκτιμώ ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μία εξωτερική παροχή αέρα για την καύση ώστε να μην καταναλώνεται ο αέρας του δωματίου.



To αναφέρει αυτό στο βίντεο που έβαλα του κου Τζορτζίνη (ή στο πρώτο του βίντεο), ότι στο μέλλον θα φτιάξει παροχή αέρα απ' έξω κατευθείαν στη σόμπα.



Και μια έκδοση με πυρότουβλα, οπότε σχεδόν δεν χρειάζονται και εργαλεία...

----------


## nikolaras

Αυτή έφτιαξα εγώ......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVoJ14qMvPs
Προσοχή στην επιλογή των υλικών, την πρώτη εβδομάδα καύσης από την πολύ υψηλή θερμοκρασία έλιωσαν τα μέταλα!!!!!
Εκανα κάποια ανακατασκευή και έβγαλα τον περυσινό χειμώνα.
Φέτος θα την τελειοποιήσω. 
Η απόδοση ήταν παραπάνω των προσδοκιών μου.

----------


## street

αν καταλαβα καλα τετοιου τυπου σομπα ειναι για την θερμανση του νερου ?  εξου και τα λιγα ξυλα απο παλετα μαλλον  ... ?
  με αυτα ( τα ξυλα παλετας ) που εβαλε δεν θα προλαβει να θερμανει *ουτε τις λαμαρινες* .... εκτος και αν καθετε αγρυπνος φρουρος και εφοδιαζει μεσα ....
ο γουιλι ο μαυρος θερμαστης  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

Νικολάρα είσαι ωραίος!
Το 'κανες όπως το λέει στο βίντεο;
Με πυρίμαχο μπετονένιο πυρήνα; (fire-resistant concrete core)
Του πρόσθεσες και την ατσάλινη θήκη;(steel plate casing)
Του 'βαλες και τη σωλήνα για δευτερεύουσα καύση; (pipe for preheated secondary air)

Δείξε καμιά φωτό, ανέβασε κάνα βίντεο! :Laugh: 






> αν καταλαβα καλα τετοιου τυπου σομπα ειναι για την θερμανση του νερου



Τέτοιου τύπου σόμπα είναι για θέρμανση. Τελεία.

Αν θες να την κάνεις για θέρμανση νερού, μπορείς.

----------


## nikolaras

> αν καταλαβα καλα τετοιου τυπου σομπα ειναι για την θερμανση του νερου ?  εξου και τα λιγα ξυλα απο παλετα μαλλον  ... ?
>   με αυτα ( τα ξυλα παλετας ) που εβαλε δεν θα προλαβει να θερμανει *ουτε τις λαμαρινες* .... εκτος και αν καθετε αγρυπνος φρουρος και εφοδιαζει μεσα ....
> ο γουιλι ο μαυρος θερμαστης



Το ίδιο έλεγα και εγώ.....
Αλλά άλλαξα γνώμη όταν πήγα να δοκιμάσω (πιάσω) τις λαμαρίνες με λίγα "παλιόξυλα" που είχα..... δεν θα στο συνιστούσα φίλε Δημήτρη.
Η θερμική απόδοση είναι απλά υπεράνω φαντασίας και καμία σχέση με τις κλασικές ξυλόσομπες που ήξερα και στον τρόπο λειτουργίας αλλά και στην απόδοση, πίστεψέ με ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ.
Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από την φάση της πρώτης κατασκευής και από την ανακατασκευή που θα κάνω αυτό το μήνα.
Νερό, αν θέλεις να θερμάνεις με αυτή την κατασκευή χρειάζεται ορισμένες μετατροπές, προς το παρών θα δουλεύει σαν απλή ξυλόσομπα.

----------


## nikolaras

> Νικολάρα είσαι ωραίος!
> Το 'κανες όπως το λέει στο βίντεο;
> Με πυρίμαχο μπετονένιο πυρήνα; (fire-resistant concrete core)
> Του πρόσθεσες και την ατσάλινη θήκη;(steel plate casing)
> Του 'βαλες και τη σωλήνα για δευτερεύουσα καύση; (pipe for preheated secondary air)
> 
> Δείξε καμιά φωτό, ανέβασε κάνα βίντεο!
> 
> 
> ...



Πάνο, έγραφα... 'εγραφα και κάπου χάθηκαν όλα ..... αύριο, αν βρω χρόνο θα εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα που κατάλαβα τι συμβαίνει και πως λειτουργεί αυτή η ξυλόσομπα, πάντως εν ολίγεις ο σωλήνας της δευτερεύουσας καύσης αν και τούμπο 4 χιλιοστών έλιωσε τη δεύτερη μέρα... 
Φαντάζεσαι τις θερμοκρασίες που αναπτύσονται.....

----------


## genesis

4mm και έλιωσε? :Shocked: 
Περιμένω την περιγραφή και τις φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή με πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## street

υψικαμινος ειναι αυτο οχι σομπα  :Tongue2:   νικο η ροη του αερα ειναι με φυσικο τροπο ?  χωρις ανεμιστηρες δλδ ...   εχεις βαλει μεσα πυροτουβλα ? ... περιμενουμε λεπτομερειες  ... :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

> Κι ένας πατριώτης







> ... εξου και τα λιγα ξυλα απο παλετα μαλλον  ... ?
>   με αυτα ( τα ξυλα παλετας ) που εβαλε ...



Όποιος καίει ξυλεία από παλέτες, νοβοπάν, mdf, βερνικομένα έπιπλα κλπ είναι ζώον  :Angry: 

_Τέλεια σόμπα_ όπως μας πληροφορεί ο περήφανος πατριώτης στο video ενώ ταυτόχρονα την τροφοδοτεί με παλέτες, _δεν μυρίζει, ούτε καπνίζει καθόλου_... 
...μέσα στο σπίτι. Γιατί απέξω υπάρχει μια ρομαντική ατμόσφαιρα με μικροσωματίδια, αρωματικούς υδρογονάνθρακες, οξείδια του θείου και άλλα τοξικά εντομοκτόνα με τα οποία είναι εμποτισμένα κλπ




Προς όποιον χρησιμοποιεί τέτοια ξυλεία έχω να δώσω μια συμβουλή: *Μη τη χαραμίζετε όλη μόνο για θεμανση!*
Κρατήστε νοβοπάν/παλέτες κλπ για να ρίχνετε και καμιά μπριζολίτσα/μπιφτέκι/λουκάνικο. Να τρώτε τακτικά για να επιβεβαιωθεί η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου προς όφελος του ανθρώπινου είδους  :Smile:

----------

picdev (03-11-15)

----------


## picdev

Το 50 καιγαμε ξύλα , μετά μπήκαν τα πρώτα καλοριφέρ και καιγαμε μαζουτ, μετά απαγορεύτηκε το μαζουτ και καιγαμε πετρέλαιο ,μετά φυσικό αέριο για ακόμα πιο καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα και τώρα γυρισαμε στην εποχή του 50 αλλά σε χειρότερο βαθμό γιατί τότε υπήρχαν μόνο αγνά ξύλα ! Και όχι ρολανοδια με κόλλες . 
Πάλι καλά που αυτά τα μέτρα τα επιβάλει η ΕΕ για το καλό μας και για το καλό της ατμόσφαιρας.
Δυστυχώς ή ατμόσφαιρα στις πόλεις έχει γίνει αποπνικτική

----------


## kioan

> Πάλι καλά που αυτά τα μέτρα τα επιβάλει η ΕΕ για το καλό μας και για το καλό της ατμόσφαιρας.
> Δυστυχώς ή ατμόσφαιρα στις πόλεις έχει γίνει αποπνικτική



Δε φταίει μόνο αυτό, έχουν καλομάθει επειδή καίνε σαβούρα που τη βρίσκουν τσάμπα και ανάβουν θέρμανση με το παραμικρό.
Πριν 2 εβδομάδες περίπου που δεν είχε καν κρύο, αργά το απόγευμα κυκλοφορούσα με κοντομάνικο και έβλεπα γύρω μου να καπνίζουν καμινάδες από τζάκια.

Επειδή χάζεψα διάφορα video με την εν λόγω ξυλόσομπα, ο άλλος περήφανος ιδιοκτήτης είχε κάτι κουφώματα στα παράθυρα λίγο καλύτερα από κουρτίνες και κοιτούσε πως να μεγιστοποιήσει τα οφέλη της σόμπας.
Αν δεν την μετατρέψετε να καίει και λάστιχα αυτοκινήτου, μην περιμένετε να δείτε αποδοτική θέρμανη  :Lol:

----------


## radiomario

στό χωριό σέ υψόμετρο 1000 μ. οπου ζει χειμώνα καλοκαίρι μόνιμα  ο θείος μου - εχει φτιάξει μόνος του από θερμοσίφωνα μιά ξυλόσομπα τήν εχει εδώ κ 12 χρόνια κ τον χειμωνα ολο το σπίτι  του 50 τμ2  μέ 2 δωμάτια  + κουζίνα μπάνιο  γινεται κυριολεκτικά φούρνος χωρία καμμιά υπερβολή . τό μόνο κακό ειναι οτι καίει πολλά ξύλα αυτή η σόμπα (εκει  βέβαια εχουν τζαμπέ ξύλα )

----------


## vasilllis

> στό χωριό σέ υψόμετρο 1000 μ. οπου ζει χειμώνα καλοκαίρι μόνιμα  ο θείος μου - εχει φτιάξει μόνος του από θερμοσίφωνα μιά ξυλόσομπα τήν εχει εδώ κ 12 χρόνια κ τον χειμωνα ολο το σπίτι  του 50 τμ2  μέ 2 δωμάτια  + κουζίνα μπάνιο  γινεται κυριολεκτικά φούρνος χωρία καμμιά υπερβολή . τό μόνο κακό ειναι οτι καίει πολλά ξύλα αυτή η σόμπα (εκει  βέβαια εχουν τζαμπέ ξύλα )



Γιατι αυτες που βλεπεις εδω ,για να φτασουν τετοια αποδοση τι νομιζεις οτι καινε;

----------


## leosedf

Έχω κάνει το σώμα ενός rocket stove και το παράτησα κάπου γιατί δεν έβρισκα βαρελάκι. Αρκετά αποδοτικοί.

----------


## street

παιδια απο παλετες τρωγετε το θεμα καθοτι ειναι απο σκετο ξυλο , τα mdf νοβοπαν βερνικωμενα κλπ ... εκει ειναι το θεμα ! καπνα θα βγαλουν και τα κλασικα ξυλα καυσης οξια βελανιδια λευκα κλπ .... οπως και η εξατμιση ενος αυτοκινητου καυσαερια ! δεν νομιζω να ρισκαρει καποιος να ριξει μες το τζακι βερνικωμενα η τεχνητα ξυλα η στην σομπα του ...  θα καταστρεψει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ !! μπουρια καμιναδες πυροτουβλα κλπ ....
τετοια χρηση την κανουν μονο τα ξυλουργια με την ξακουστη βαρελα ! και εκει πραγματικα καινε οτι ναναι ....!!! ακομα και μερικοι να το κανουν εξισορροπητε στην ατμοσφαιρα , στην τελικη οποιος δεν θελει μεγαλη πολη παει στο χωριο  .... 

κλασσικη αιθαλομιχλη , εγω την προτιμω απ το καυσαεριο , ενα κυβικο ξυλα 50 ευροπουλα ! 


να γυρισουμε ομως στο θεμα μας  ..... ?

----------


## kioan

> απο παλετες τρωγετε το θεμα καθοτι ειναι απο σκετο ξυλο



Τα ξύλα για παλέτες είναι εμποτισμένα με χημικά για να μην πιάνουν ζιζάνια και να μη σαπίζουν.

Όποιος τα θεωρεί καθαρή ξυλεία μπορεί να τις κάνει κάρβουνα και να ψήσει κανένα κοψίδι σε παλέτες να δουμε αν τρώγεται μετά αυτό 😀

----------


## street

> Τα ξύλα για παλέτες είναι εμποτισμένα με χημικά για να μην πιάνουν ζιζάνια και να μη σαπίζουν.



αυτο δεν το γνωριζω ...     και ετσι να ηταν θα γινοταν επιστροφη στην παλετα και δεν θα την πετουσαν ....

το οτι δεν κανουν για καυση ειναι το μονο σιγουρο διοτι καιγονται γρηγορα  ....

----------


## street

ισως και να εχεις δικιο ... βρηκα αυτο  ...  http://ksilopaleta.gr

αλλα και παλι ποσο να επηρεασει σε σχεση με τα βερνικωμενα τεχνητα πλαστικοποιημενα ξυλα ....

----------


## Panoss

> Έχω κάνει το σώμα ενός rocket stove και το παράτησα κάπου γιατί δεν έβρισκα βαρελάκι. Αρκετά αποδοτικοί.



Τελικά αποδεικνύεται δημοφιλής η rocket stove στο σάιτ μας!
Κωνσταντίνε βάλε φωτό να εμπνευστούμε.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι όλες οι παλέτες έτσι όμως.

Για ξεκίνημα φωτιάς είναι μάνα  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

> Τελικά αποδεικνύεται δημοφιλής η rocket stove στο σάιτ μας!
> Κωνσταντίνε βάλε φωτό να εμπνευστούμε.



Δεν την είχα τελειώσει πέταξα το σώμα κάπου θα το βρω και θα το βγάλω, μιλάμε για πριν 6-7 χρόνια, δεν είχα ηλεκτροκόλληση καλή τότε τώρα έχω συρματοκόλληση υδρόψυκτη για καράβια  :Lol:  Λες να τη φτιάξω?

Πάντως η θερμοκρασία στο σωλήνα εξόδου φτάνει πολύ ψηλά και πρέπει να μονωθεί (ΟΧΙ ΝΕΡΟ) για να τραβάει με μεγάλη ταχύτητα.

----------


## Panoss

> δεν είχα ηλεκτροκόλληση καλή τότε τώρα έχω συρματοκόλληση υδρόψυκτη για καράβια  Λες να τη φτιάξω?



Ο γιε :Thumbup:  κάντην αλεξίσφαιρη αέρος εδάφους! :Laugh:

----------


## nikolaras

Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα άλλες φωτογραφίες.... την γκαντεμιά μου !!!!!
Αλλά υπόσχομαι ότι θα βγάλω στην φάση της ανακασκευής σύντομα.....
Το βαρέλι είναι από κλειστό δοχείο διαστολής.
05102009192.jpg05102009193.jpg05102009194.jpg05102009195.jpg05102009196.jpg

----------


## genesis

> 05102009195.jpg05102009196.jpg



Τι έχεις κάνει εδώ ρε αρχηγέ??
Φόρεσες σωλήνα στη σωλήνα για να αντέχει?
Το υλικό που έντυσες το θάλαμο καύσης τι είναι? Θα αντέξει?
Για όσο δούλεψε πες μας εντυπώσεις. Κατανάλωση ξύλων?
Στο σκοτάδι μας άφησες και έρχεται και χειμώνας!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν είναι ζεστός ο σωλήνας εξόδου δεν τραβάει και συνήθως φτάνει πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες (κοκκινίζει) και πρέπει να είναι μονωμένος, και βαρέλι με χαλίκια κάνει.
Σε αυτές τις σόμπες λόγω αυξημένης θερμοκρασίας καυσαερίων χάνεται πολύ ζέστη από την καμινάδα. Οπότε κάτι για να μεταφέρει ζέστη της εξόδου είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

----------


## genesis

Ο σωλήνας πάνω από τον θάλαμο καύσης αναπτύσσει λογικά πολύ υψηλή θερμοκρασία γιατί εκεί γίνεται και η δευτερογενής καύση - αν έχω καταλάβει καλά - που είναι και η ιδιαιτερότητα/πλεονέκτημα αυτής της σχεδίασης.
Η τεχνοτροπία κατασκευής του σωλήνα με διπλό τοίχωμα που ανάμεσα θα έχει χαλίκια (ή περλίτη όπως αναφέρεται σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις) φαίνεται ότι λύνει το πρόβλημα αλλά δυσκολεύει την κατασκευή και προσθέτει βάρος.
Εφόσον η κατασκευή λειτουργήσει σωστά, υποτίθεται ότι η θερμοκρασία των καυσαερίων δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη όσο στις συμβατικές ξυλόσομπες γιατί (υποθέτω) ότι τα καυσαέρια μετά τον σωλήνα ακολουθούν αναγκαστικά καθοδική πορεία και προλαβαίνουν να αποβάλουν μεγάλο μέρος της θερμοκρασίας τους στα τοιχώματα του εξωτερικού δοχείου. Βέβαια, εννοείται ότι αν μπορεί κανείς να εκμεταλλευτεί και αυτήν την θερμοκρασία ακόμη καλύτερα.
Πάντως τα σχόλια που διαβάζω από διάφορες πηγές είναι πολύ καλά και γι'αυτό θα ήθελα εντυπώσεις από κάποιον που την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ο ίδιος.

----------


## nikolaras

Επειδή είναι περασμένη και η ώρα που γράφω, συγχωρεμένος και από τα λάθη που θα κάνω... χε χε χε....
Λοιπόν, η διπλή σωλήνωση σημαίνει μόνωση, η έξω επένδυση είναι πολύ ψιλό φύλο λαμαρίνας και η μόνωση ενδιάμεσα είναι πετροβάμβακας απλός.
Η θερμοκρασία εξόδου στο πάνω μέρος του μονωμένου σωλήνα είναι 500 με 700 βαθμούς ανάλογα με το υλικό καύσης, αυτή η θερμοκρασία σκάει στο περίβλημα της κατασκευής....
Εννοείται ότι εκεί που σκάει το μέταλλο γίνεται κόκκινο 'πυρακτώνεται" και σε αυτή τη φάση νομίζω ότι ο εμπνευστής της κατασκευής κατάφερε να πάρει την μέγιστη απόδοση της καύσης.
Η οποία απόδοση μεταφέρεται σε όλη την εξωτερική λαμαρίνα με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να ακουμπήσεις πουθενά από την μέση και πάνω την σόμπα....
Τα καυσαέρια που λες φίλε Κώστα στην έξοδο της σόμπας έχουν αρκετά ανεβασμένη θερμοκρασία και μπορείς κάλιστα να τα αξιοποιήσεις προσθέτοντας περισσότερες σωληνώσεις στον χώρο.
Επειδή γνωρίζω απ/ο ξυλόσομπες θα πω ότι η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή εκμεταλεύεται στο έπακρο την καύση και αποδίδει τουλάχιστο 30% παραπάνω από τις κοινές ξυλόσομπες.
Αυτή την στιγμή καίω απλή ξυλόσομπα γιατί (όπως είπα) θέλω να βελτιώσω και να επισκευάσω την rocket μου, αλλά θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και θα εξηγήσω αναλυτικά τα πάντα και ότι απορίες δημιουργηθούν..... Καληνύχτα !!!

----------

Gaou (12-11-15), 

genesis (12-11-15)

----------


## elektronio

> Έχω κάνει το σώμα ενός rocket stove και το παράτησα κάπου γιατί δεν έβρισκα βαρελάκι. Αρκετά αποδοτικοί.



Δεν ξέρω τι βαρελάκι δεν εύρισκες αλλά αν θέλεις να συνεχίσεις την κατασκευή μπορώ να σου δώσω κυλινδραρισμένη λαμαρίνα 3mm με διάμετρο 37cm ύψος 72cm.

----------


## leosedf

Το είχα κάνει με σκοπό να φτιάχνω κάρβουνα, στο βαρέλι μέσα αφού το κλείσεις τοποθετείς ξύλα, λόγω της θερμοκρασίας θα μετατραπούν σε κάρβουνα, επίσης με ένα σωλήνα μέσα από το βαρέλι παίρνεις τα αέρια που βγαίνουν από τα ξύλα (καίγονται) τα επιστρέφεις στο θάλαμο καύσης και γίνεται πύραυλος καίγοντας λιγότερο. Κάτσε ν πάω να δω αν είναι ακόμη εγώ γιατί πριν καιρό είχαμε δώσει πολλά σίδερα μην έχει δωθεί στην ανακύκλωση.

----------


## travma

Rocket Stove Mass Heater RMH
Στην 2η φωτο παρακατω κανω εξωτερικη την εισαγωγη  ξυλων ωστε να αποφευγονται καπνοι, μυρωδιες, σταχτες, θορυβοι ή ακομα φωτια στο  εσωτερικο του σπιτιου.

Εσωτερικα
1. heat riser water coils.jpg3. heat riser ready to cast.jpg2. heat riser insulation.jpgPICT0040.JPG
exhaust.jpg

----------


## travma

Rocket Stove Mass Heater RMH

Heat riser πριν μπει το βαρελι.  Ειναι χτισμενο απο αραιο τσιμεντο και περλιτη για μεγαλυτερη μονωση και  ελαστικοτητα στις υψηλες θερμοκρασιες γυρω απο μια σωληνα inox που  τυλιξα με ενα φυλλο πετροβαμβακα. Το κλασσικο μπετο (τσιμεντο + χαλικι +  αμμος) ρηγματωνει και διαλυεται αμεσως. Στο επανω μερος του heat riser  δηλαδη στον χωρο των 5-6εκ. που απομενει μεχρι την κορυφη του βαρελιου  γινεται δευτερογενεις καυση (νομιζω λεγεται πυρολυση) εφοσον εχει  ξεσταθει αρκετα δηλαδη μετα 5-10 λεπτα και τοτε σταματαει να φαινεται  καπνος και απο την καμιναδα. Η επιφανεια του βαρελιου εχει κοπει και  εχει κολληθει ενα σιδερο 3 χιλιοστων που ομως απο κατω του θα επρεπε να  εχω κολλησει μεταλικες γωνιες χιαστι για να μην στραβωνει. Μια  στραβωμενη επιφανεια δεν εναι και τοσο χρησιμη στο μαγειρεμα. Η  θερμοκρασια πανω σ' αυτο απο την εξω πλευρα φτανει  350-400 C στο  μεγιστο (οταν βαζω πολλα ξερα, λεπτα, και μεγιστης αποδοσης ξυλα) με  συνηθες τους 250-300 C. Πριν τοποθετησω το βαρελι του εβαλα μια καλη  ψωτια ωστε να καουν οι εργοστασιακες μπογιες του ωστε να μην μυριζει ο  χωρος για μηνες. Ακολουθησε τριψιμο να φυγει η μουτζουρα-καπνια και  βαψιμο με 700 C πυριμαχη μπογια νιτρου και πριν στεγνωσει η  θερμανση-καυση του νιτρου της μπογιας με το φλογιστρο.

Τα  καυσαερια οδηγουνται κατω και γυρω απο το βαρελι επειδη κρυωνουν μιας  και αποδιδουν θερμοτητα σε αυτο. Το εμβαδο του βαρελιου χωραει ανετα 2+  μεγαλες κατσαρολες με το νερο να βραζει και στις δυο στα 25 λεπτα απο το  αναμα.
4. heat riser top.jpg

Ολες  οι σωληνωσεις ειναι 200mm. Το υψος του heat riser στην φωτο ειναι 1,2  μετρα οπου ακολουθουν αλλα 6μ (σχεδον) οριζοντιας καπνοδοχου στο κατω  μερος που αποδιδει θερμοτητα στη μαζα μεσα στην οποια εχει θαφτει. Για  μαζα βαζουν cob επειδη ειναι σχεδον τσαμπα, αλλα λογω οτι ειναι φασαρια  για εμενα, καλουπωσα και εριξα 1 κυβικο μπετο με ψιλο χαλικι, αμμο και  τσιμεντο αφου στερεωσα στο πατωμα και στους τοιχους φυλλα εξηλασμενης  πολυστερινης DOW, καθοτι το mass heater κομματι μιας rocket stove mass  heater RMH χωρις μονωση δεν προκειται να δουλεψει λογω θερμικων γεφυρων.  Το υψος αυτου του μπλοκ απο τσιμεντο απο το πατωμα ειναι 37εκ.  Ακολουθουν αλλα 6μ καθετη καμιναδα. Στο πρωτο τμημα της RMH γινεται push  και στο επομενο pull των κασαευριων, τα οποια φυσικα δρουν συνεργατικα.

Οι  οριζοντιες σωληνωσεις δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι inox και παντα  πρεπει να ειναι μονου τοιχωματος. Οτιδηποτε διατρεχει το σπιτι το εχω  μονωσει στις ενωσεις με πυριμαχη σιλικονη για να μην ποτισει μυρωδια οτι  χτιστει απο πανω του.

Το οριζοντιο burn chamber απο το σημειο  που βαζω τα ξυλα (το σημειο wood chamber) μεχρι το heat riser ειναι 60εκ  και φαινεται να ειναι το μεγιστο που μπορει να εχει καποιος ωστε να μην  βγαζει καπνο απο την εισοδο ειδικα στο ξεκινημα που η pull διαδικασια  (τα τελευταια 6μ καμιναδας) ειναι ανενεργη και η push δεν εχει ξεκινησει  ακομη. Στο κατω μερος του wood chamber εχω μια πτυσσομενη σχαρα (ενα  κομματι σιδερο) και την σηκωνω μια φορα καθε μερα του θα χρησιμοποιησω  την RMH για να πεσουν οι σταχτες στο φαρασι απο κατω. Κατα την  λειτουργια της RMH δεν ακουγεται σχεδον κανενας θορυβος μεσα στο σπιτι  απο την καυση των ξυλων. Ο τοιχος που μεσολαβει μεταξυ βαρελιου-heat  riser και wood chamber εχει μονωθει με 3αρι DOW και πλακακι παρολα αυτα  στο 4ωρο ο τοιχος ζεσταινεται και απ' εξω.

Το wood chamber εχει διαστασεις 18χ16 εκ.

Το σωστο θα ηταν να  εχω κρατησει μεσα στο σπιτι τα 3μ (απο τα 6μ) της καθετης καμιναδας αλλα  να εχω εξω την προεκταση του ταυ για να αποφευγω τις σταχτες-μυρωδιες  στο καθαρισμα ή κατα την λειτουργια της μεσα στο σπιτι. Ετσι τωρα οχι  μονο χανω ενα ποσοστο θερμασης αλλα η καμιναδα λειτουργει και ως αγωγος  θερμοτητας οταν η RMH ειναι σβηστη.

Με ενα ζωηρο 7ωρο αναμα η  μαζα του τσιμεντου μενει ζεστη ακομη και την επομενη μερα που η ψωτια  εχει σβησει απο το βραδυ και αποδιδει θερμοτητα στον χωρο. Ομως μπορω να  την εχω να σιγοκαιει και ολη την ημερα με λιγοτερα ξυλα με το ιδιο  αποτελεσμα για την επομενη μερα. Που σημαινει ενα αναμα κρατα 2 μερες.

Αυτο το κουτσουρο κραταει για 4 ωρες και δεν χρειαζεται baby sitting οπως τα τζακια ή ξυλοσομπες.
Picture 25 wood burn from 9.10 to 1.10 night.jpg

----------

